# New Construction Vs Repaints In and out



## ctw1287 (Oct 9, 2016)

So my fellow paint members I have this new construction project that I am taking on, but I been doing repaints and only repaints. My first new construction job as a painter. So here is my game plan for exterior first obviously prep caulking, patching and masking. I'm going to first spray the hardie with loxon conditioner and then spray on my top coat which will be duration from " sherwin williams. Is back rolling required for lap siding hardie like you see in the picture below? I open to any suggestions and the process that you other professional painters have used in the past. but mine will be prep, loxon condition and duration top coat for exterior. As for interior based of the pic below the walls has no texture just sheet rock and none of the trim work has been installed. so my game plan here is to prime the walls and ceilings while back rolling. then apply top coat on ceiling and walls again back roll top coat.Then spray the trim work and doors then come back and cut in the over spray with wall paint after I spray the trim and doors. well that my game plan just wanted to here how what is you all professional advice for me... thanks


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

communication with the builder is key I found most builders are terrible at communication and want there poor planning to become your emergency best of luck


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Im doing the exact same thing. Im cutting and rolling the first coat on all the walls. Then I will wait for trim. Prep, prime and paint the trim and doors, then do the second coat on all the walls. And no, dont backroll the horizontal hardy. PLAN FOR 2-5 DAYS OF TOUCH UP, depending on how many colors there are. and hopefully your contract states what is and isnt in your scope of touch up, and what will be a charge.

And yes, communicate with the builder, and know the exact work flow plan for every step of the job.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

dont top coat then finish trim. finish doors and trim then top coat


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Get some 2x4 temporary handrails installed on outer edge of stairs and landings.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Vylum said:


> dont top coat then finish trim. finish doors and trim then top coat


Yes. The only reason Im even first coating before trim, is my project has had major setbacks, and its in a time crunch. Also, I was killing time, between jobs.


----------



## PaintersAreUs (Feb 19, 2021)

Are you spraying or rolling?


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

PaintersAreUs said:


> Are you spraying or rolling?


3 1/2 years later, I'm pretty sure it's too late to wonder. Although I guess the OP may have been waiting for you all of this time...


----------



## diT (Jul 24, 2019)

I've personally put on 10,000 + gallons of paint on new Hardie and two coats of Duration is plenty fine.
No need for conditioner whatsoever


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Around here pretty much everybody primes and top coats the walls, then comes back and masks off the walls and sprays the trim pack. I've tried doing it the other way too a couple times, top coating after trim but didn't seem to save much time. 

Maybe I'm mistaken though. I really haven't done an hour-by-hour comparison since I've only done the other method a couple times.


----------

